# Video_TDR_Error nvlddlmkm.sys HELP !!



## ferreroir (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello there,

I have windows 8 on my x86 pc , its about 4 days ago when home electricity gone and my pc shut off, from that time i got this error when i was tryin to logging into my winodws. 
afterward i tried to using REFRESHING windows, even that didnt work until i RESET Windows it came up ,then after reseting my pc the problem came again, i opened my PC case, and clean all dust of it and even open graphic driver from where it seats, and make all parts clean ,and put all driver back into where they should be,then my computer started to work fine for 4 days.
Until today, when i was workin my pc, suddenly it got stuck and freezeed, and the error VIDEO_TDR_ERROR came up again, I tried using RESTORE but it goes unsuccessful. 
I want to know what the exactly is my pc problem? 
is it hardware problem or software?

please help me out ,i have to fix it asap, n still stuck with this prob.

Thanks


----------



## ferreroir (Feb 19, 2012)

I refreshed my windows again, it came up but my programms which i was installed removed and not working properly, its really annoying, im sure the problem will be back and i cant do this refreshing everytime , please tell me what can i do to fix it,
im not sure how long my pc will work fine.

Waiting for your help


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm a little short on time this evening, but I can mention a quick-fix try. Download the latest nVidia video drivers from nvidia.com, uninstall your older drivers, and install the newest. Make sure to get versions that match the bit-depth of your Windows 8 (64-bit or 32-bit).

An electrical surge after a power outage is a common cause of hardware damage. If your computer is under warranty, you might want to take advantage of the coverage & let them run diagnostics on all the main components.

Best of luck
. . . Gary

P.S. ... I'll check back in the morning: I'm falling asleep at my keyboard. Not to worry, though, lots of techs visit this forum & can pitch in to help.


----------



## ferreroir (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for responding,

by going to Device manager I updated the latest Nvidia Driver , it works fine right now same as before i updated ! , but im not sure will the problem coming back or not.

the question is ,if the hardware has problem,how come it works fine right now?, if its from software, whats 100% solution that error wont happening again?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

For a while, you might want to keep an eye on your Event Viewer logs. [From the *Start* screen, start typing *Event Viewer*, and select the *Event Viewer* icon].

The hardware error that you don't want to see in there will be disk errors for your main system partition. [Don't worry much, if at all, about occasional errors for removable USB flash memory drives - these look bad, but are rarely much to worry about]. The failure rate for hard drives hasn't been that great over the last few years, with the densities (& capacities) increasing, newer technologies experiencing growing pains (solid state drives, newer controllers, ever-changing chipsets). You might consider running a hard drive diagnostic just to rule out that possibility. Device Manager should list your hard drive, or you can visit the support webpage for your model at the manufacturer's site. [For Device Manager, press the key-combo *Windows-key* and *X* at the same time, and select *Device Manager* from the list. Visit the hard drive manufacturer's website for diagnostic software. Another alternative is to create a UBCD (an "ulitmate boot CD") that contains many helpful diagnostics on a bootable CD (many hard drive, cpu, and memory diagnostics are included ... and it's open-source, so it's free) --- Ultimate Boot CD - Overview ---

Test your system memory as well, MemTest86+ is a good tool, and included on the UBCD.

On the software side, watch for any automatic updates that might cause an error due to a conflict. Windows 8 automatically checks for and installs driver updates, not only the usual Windows Security updates. The driver updates used to be an optional feature of Windows Update: in Windows 8, the driver updates run as a background service. If you find that a Windows automatic driver update is causing your computer grief, you can try turning off the automatic driver updates feature (you can always turn it back on later, if desired) --- Micro Center Tech Support Online - How to enable/disable automatic driver installation for Windows 8

Driver errors usually produce entries in Event Viewer (or blue screens), so you have a good chance of solving this type of error.

If your PC is under warranty, and any hardware issues come up in the diagnostics, don't hesitate to send it in for repair (make backups of your personal data first, if possible). Motherboard issues are the most expensive to repair (when repairs are feasible), and are nearly always covered by the warranty when in term.

Let's hope your latest driver holds up OK.
. . . Gary


----------



## ferreroir (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks OldGrayGary.
unfortunately, it happened again when i was working with pc , it got freezeed and pc screen color changed to Yellowish the windows crashed and that error came up again.
After Resetting when windows logo appears to launch windows, there are many Yellowish Lines across the screen and Certainly windows didnt come up. so i opened my pc case again and separate Graphic driver and make it clean (actually it was clean !) and put it back ,afterward yellowish line have been gone, and windows start updating automatically and launched to windows again ,and everything`s fine rite now. 

So I`m 100% sure it will be happening again. What exactly wrong? by separating and putting back the graphic driver problem solved. what does it mean ? I don`t get it.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

If you built the computer yourself, do you have another video card available to swap in as a test? [I'm going to assume for the moment that you are not using onboard graphics, but have a PCI Express video card]. The order of events in the system freeze & video artifacts is starting to sound more like a hardware issue: possibly overheating or a power mismatch. Your video card could have been damaged by the power event, or your power supply might be a problem (either damaged, or not providing enough power, or both).

If you want don't have another card to test with, you can try stressing the system with a Windows 8 compatible benchmark test. If hardware is an issue, that will likely produce a system freeze. Generally this is due to a hardware issue. You could test with different sets of drivers if you think the drivers are at fault.

Here are some Windows-8 benchmarks you can download -- you'll want only the basic, non-professional tests (the professional versions are not free) --- Windows 8 Benchmarks - 3DMark and PCMark compatibility

_______________

If an automatic driver installed after you had manually installed the nVidia driver from their website, I would expect to see an instance of the Windows installer running during that time frame in Event Viewer. 

I'll check back again later on -
. . . Gary


----------



## ferreroir (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey ,

No i didnt build it by myself, I dont know how it could be damage if its work fine right now, unfortunately i dont have another video card to test, but i used stress GPU test tool named : FurMark 1.9.2
FurMark 1.9.2 Released (GPU Stress Test Utility, OpenGL Benchmark) - 3D Tech News and Pixel Hacking - Geeks3D.com

I tried use the program you suggest ,but I had trouble with downloading it.

In furmark tool , it start bringing some 3d motion pictures in different aspect ratio, and my pc shows successfully , and finally got this:

SCORE:157 points (2 FPS, 60000 ms)
Max GPU Temp: 93°C
Resolution: 1280x720 (FS) - AA:0 samples
FPS: min:2, max:5, avg:2 - OPTIONS: DynBkg

NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT (10DE-0421)
9.18.13.697 (10-2-2012) - GL:nvoglv32
core:600MHz, mem:400MHz, shader:1570MHz
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
CPU Speed 2400 MHz , System Speed 2029 MB

by the way , pc is working fine from yesterday.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm not sure those test results accurately reflect your cards performance. If I'm reading the results correctly, it's reporting a frame rate of a maximum of 5 frames per second, which would make playing any of your games pretty much impossible.

The Windows 8 compatible benchmarks that I posted links for are a little tricky to download, the trick is to keep only to the downloads that aren't the "professional" versions.

Is your computer under a warranty? If it is, and the a local repair depot is handy, you could let them test the hardware (& software too). Video cards are somewhat expensive (and motherboards & power supplies can be too), so having it looked at while under warranty protects your investment. Once out of warranty, then running the diagnostics yourself makes more sense.
_______________

A hardware issue can surface intermittently, just like the freezes you've described. Your PC might run fine for quite some time & then the trouble recurs (this is especially true for overheating & power issues). Unfortunately, software issues can occur in hard-to-trace ways, and what seems random might actually have a software flaw occurring under a certain combination of circumstances. Try to keep a log of what was running each time a freeze occurs, what events show up just before & after each freeze in Event Viewer, and whether the driver version changed automatically (write down the driver version you downloaded & installed, and compare it to the driver version in use during the freeze). 

If it eventually proves to be an automatic driver update that is causing the issue, look for the two processes known to install automatic video drivers - 1) an nVidia automatic-updater that is an optional component in its driver package 2) the Windows 8 automatic driver updater that is also optional (I mentioned it in my second post in this thread).
_______________

Knock on wood: maybe the intermittent freezes are resolved. If not, try keeping records of the freezes & a pattern should eventually show the culprit.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------

